# More lights = Better Pics



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

No lights on except tank lights 4 flourecent tubes (2- 36" and 2-24").
Camera = Sony DSCP41 (4.1 mega pixel) No Flash (off) I'm trying to better myself, practice makes perfect , it will probably be a while though








Tank = 113


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!!! I like it a lot better with the brighter lights.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

super sweet


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Very nice caribas


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys







I wish my camera had optical zoom and not just digital....but i will make the most of what i have.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Looking good man. I like the color of the P's in those pics. Are they really that dark in person?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Looking good man. I like the color of the P's in those pics. Are they really that dark in person?
> [snapback]1076635[/snapback]​


Gordeez, Indeed they are. I







that about them. You see a little red to them too. If you ever want to come and take better pics of them with your skills and better camera, you can see for your self since you are pretty close to Austin


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

You can see that the dark gravel has effect on the color of your pygo's. I really like the dark colors, my compliments


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, I never knew that cariba got that dark, or does your substrate contribute to their darkness?
~Taylor~


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks guys....i don't know the answer to your question whether the substrate contributes to the darkness or not.

I have always had them on black substrate on my 60 gallon and my 113, they have always been dark since they grew from 3" when i received.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Gotta love them when they're dark. Damn, they're sweet.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

wicked lighting

ian


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

killerbee said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good man. I like the color of the P's in those pics. Are they really that dark in person?
> ...


Sweet. Thanks for the offer man








I gotta get a job first and save up some gas & Beer money :laugh:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks guys for the compliments.









Gordeez, u have to get off p-fury to find a job bro :rasp: j/k

Good luck with that, i went through some hard times when i got laid off from AMD back in 2002. Took me 3 months to find a job, everywhere i went they said " you are over qualified"









I told them i would still work for them but they said they could not hire me. even with college and experince backgrounds in some cases. the economy sucked but its getting better.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Sick ass Caribes, their black colors are tight.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Man gotta love them caribe i was gonna get them but they're too damn expensive here in my lfs


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys, caribe are more expensive for me too. I be in the lonestar state.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

ur driftwood rocks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gorgeous Fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you have a great lookin tank and fish


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks guys







The centerpiece driftwood has been sold and my p's are loving it....they won't stay still, and i added 8 new giantdanios, hopefully they will survive









check this out: http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=piranha-with-danios


----------

